# Garden Hose adapters on mower decks



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

It might be a figment of my imagination or a dream, but I seem to recollect at one time in my life there used to be quite a few push and self propelled mowers and some garden tractors equiped with a hose adapter made into the deck and you attached a hose to it, and ran the deck to clean the undersides..........sounds logical to some extent, but they seem to have gone by the wayside.........probably due to insurance and liabaility. How feasible do you think it would be to add such an adapter? Not that I intend to drill a hole in mine, but just out of curiosities sake!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chip
Bolens decks have them. Would be very easy to add. Check out the tubeframe 42" deck in the bolens pages to see where it's located.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's the 42" deck see part #'s 92 & 95

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=48694


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

If I thought it would work I'd try it on my Legacy. I tried the deal where I anchored a flat lawn sprinkler to the ground, drove the tractor over it, left the blades on, and turned the water on. I couldn't tell that it did anything at all. Hutch


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hutch
The way it's set up on the bolens, the garden hose screws right onto the top of the deck on the left side and the blades spray it around until it flushes out the discharge. It works well if done right after mowing, if the grass is caked on for days or weeks it obviously won't work as well.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

my toro used to have the hose adapter on it.. it worked OK.. not great.. i still needed to clean the deck as stuff still built up on it..


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

White(MTD) still use's a hose adapter on there GT and LT models mowing decks.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

My Toro walkbehind suggests spraying water under the deck, right in front of the right rear wheel. Granted it's not a tractor, but the idea seems to work a little anyway. About every three uses, I use the hose, then run it a couple minutes to help get rid of any water.

I do not use the garden hose on my LT, as CC does not recommend it, but I am still trying to figure out why. As long as the water is allowed to dissipate, what could it hurt?

I think it's a cool idea, and if you think about it, even the placement of the hose adapter on the Bolens makes sense. 

Sergeant, that's an interesting point...wonder why other MTD products suggest water, while Cub Cadets manual says do not use water?

Greg


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Was looking at Cub Cadets yesterday - They have the hose attachment point on the top of the deck.


----------

